# Office Source Engine (ose.exe) Missing



## SuperSonic_ht (Oct 4, 2008)

After the recent Sality attack, I managed to remove the virus but the file called ose.exe which is required to install updates for or reinstall/repair MS Office 2003, is missing.

The Sality virus removed it, Im certain, but where can I get the OSE.exe file? Its supposed to be in c:\Progra~1\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine folder but its not there. As a result, Office '03 updates refuse to install.


P.S.-Never mind, I got a OSE.exe file somehow and Ill post later with results after trying to update.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

This should help, it tells you how to extract the ose.exe from the Office CD

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/903772


----------



## SuperSonic_ht (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I don't have the Office CD, MS Office was preinstalled with the computer and I didn't get the CD.
Also, the updates refused to run, even after I put ose.exe in its place (downloaded from a website) I can't add ose.exe as a service, and that's why MSO wont update. How can I add ose.exe as a service?
Is the file supposed to be 145160 bytes(141KB)?


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

My ose.exe is 88KB on disk, so perhaps that file is incorrect.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you tried Start>Run, then in the Run box type services.msc, click OK? If the service shows it might be set to Disabled, set it to Manual and restart your computer.


----------



## SuperSonic_ht (Oct 4, 2008)

(Happy New Year)
Yes I tried that process before, but I couldnt even find the required service. It wasnt listed.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a link to ose.exe at 87KB (similar size to mine)

http://www.4shared.com/file/48123551/49cdebfb/OSE.html?s=1


----------



## SuperSonic_ht (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks. I just can't figure out how to list OSE as a service, so my problem still isnt solved.

Also, I found a 'MSOCache" folder in my G: drive. It contains all the Setup files, but the ose.exe there was corrupted. So I replaced it with the one you linked me to. I tried the setup, but it too gave me a error with ose.exe. I can neither repair nor reinstall and I cant afford to uninstall,then install afresh because I dont have the product key and I fear that MSO would refuse to install. My uncle uses this comp much and if he realises MSO is missing, he'll pummel me .


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

From what I can gather it seems any repair of ose.exe needs the Office CD which you don't have. Is there anyone you know who could bring an Office CD along and just let you use it to do this repair? I think it may be the only chance left.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

If you do get to use an Office CD here's the procedure to repair it.

Go into the Control Panel
Double Click the Add or Remove Progam icon
Find and click on MS Office
Click on the "Change" button
You should get a screen with an option to "repair" office
Select the "repair" option
If prompted, but in the Office CD
The repair should reinstall any missing or altered files
Then try the update(s) again


----------



## SuperSonic_ht (Oct 4, 2008)

No, I cannot get a Office CD. If I could, I would have tried before. As I mentioned I got the Setup file in the cache folder but something is wrong, so it gives me the error on ose.exe and tells me to check the setup.chm or something in some folder. I followed all instructions in the chm helpfile but it gives me the same error while trying to select 'Uninstall' or 'Repair'


----------



## SuperSonic_ht (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello?


----------

